# cheap trans siberian orchestra tickets



## Greg Clark (Sep 15, 2010)

Trans Siberian orchestra is a unique kind of entrainment program. It is an orchestra group created by three friends Jon Oliva, Robert Kinkel, and Al Pitrelli.The trans Siberian Orchestra was formed in 1996 and since then they have visited all around the USA to perform. They are equally popular in Europe and Canada. The band is known for their delightful and great neoclassical and hard rock/metal.
The interesting thing about Tso is its two traveling groups. Trans Siberian Orchestra has formed two groups famously known as TSO east and TSO west. The reason for making TSO in two groups is to travell more of the USA and cover more cities for the concert.But its not necessary that TSO west performs in the west region or TSO east performs in the eastern USA because they have also performed in other cities.
Trans Siberian Orchestra famously known as TSO has gained a lot of appraisal from the public for their renditions of the traditional Christmas songs. Trans-Siberian Orchestra first took the show on the road in 1999, performing a handful of concerts in Philadelphia, New York City, Cleveland, Chicago, and Detroit. Trans-Siberian Orchestra released their debut album Christmas Eve and Other Stories in 1996. A rock opera with a Christmas theme, it remains their best-selling album.
The concerts of TSO are ver y popular around the world because of the illustrating stage , great lighting and fireworks which excites the audience all around the world and the atmosphere is just Rocking.
Now the TSO will be on the US tour in different states like Cleveland, Ohio, Maryland,and California where they will start the journey from Youngstown,Ohio from November 13. Don’t waste your time and check local listings and fetch your cheap Trans-Siberian orchestra tickets.


----------

